# 1988 300zx non-turbo, performace question



## zmame (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a 1988 300zx in good coniditon curious on what performance stuff is available. I haven't been able to find much on the web for that era. Would like to get turbo kit wonding if I have to lower compression ratio if i do where can I get proper connecting rods, pistons, cams and etc..

I plan on taking the engine out and rebuilding it anyways so any recommendations for upgrades or peformace add ons/mods



Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you want a turbo Z31, your easiest and most practical path is to buy a factory turbo'd Z31 and then make performance mods, if you wish.


----------



## nissanclubz (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 1988 Nissan 300zx Turbo, and i want to increase the horse power but i was wondering if anyone could let me in on some information on how to build up the engine, without spending too much. what are the best upgrades for this car? Also best place to find parts? Thanks


----------

